# Any news?



## funnychic (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Girls


Anyone of us waiting waiting waiting got any news  I have been approached by my SW about a little girl, she had been sent her details but she had grave doubts it would be a decent match but she wanted to tell me about her to see if we agreed it was not a suitable match, which we did.
she then contacted me 2 weeks ago about another little girl, she didn't have all the CPR etc but wanted to ask me about the age range which was outside what I had requested, much as it pained me I said I would rather wait a little longer as this child was just about to start school and I really want a toddler. 
So, happy she has been approached about me but still frustrated, ****** off and fed up of waiting!


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

we got shown a profile in June, but heard nothing yet again so waited and looked around more, then all go!
Got shortlisted end of July, interviewed 7th Aug, matched 27th Aug. We're going to panel 8th Oct and intros hopefully starting 18th Oct.
Gone from forever waiting and thinking nothing was coming of this LO to 3mths from being shortlisted to coming home -pretty awesome and scarily quick!
It WILL happen and very quickly once you get matched!


----------



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

We lost out at shortlist meeting (for a 7 month old baby boy) as the other couple had been waiting longer.  Luckily knew nothing about it and was only told when it had fallen through.

Havent heard a peep since and its 3 months tomorrow


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

We have a match with an 18 month old boy, a year below our age range, though we wont have panel to next year, so he will be nearly 2 when he comes home. This was our 3rd profile since panel at the end of July. Our sw actually mentioned this lo to us  3 times before we looked at the profile because he was younger than we intended. Knew he was the one as soon as we saw the profile.


----------



## bambinolove (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi,

Nothing major yet, been sent out to the consortium but other than that just waiting. Was told about a young mixed sex group, but they still won't consider us using our 2nd spare room. (Wish they hadn't of even mentioned it to be honest, it just winds me up!). Apparently there is a lack of same sex siblings out there at the moment in my LA. Hopefully consortium will have something.

Hopefully those not yet matched will have some good news to report soon.


----------



## PEJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi, 
We are still waiting. We enquired about siblings that were in CWW and have there full profiles. We are feeling it might be to much for us and we are possibly not being realistic due to our want for a family. We are now 4 months since being approved. Feeling very up & down and I think I am sub conciously stressed and anxious about the wait as I often feel quite unwell which really isn't like me.   I also feel very protective of my DH and our relationship. Strange feelings.


----------



## funnychic (Feb 2, 2012)

Arrows - that's fantastic I am so pleased for you, that's exactly the age I would love.

Snapdragon - so pleased for you too, you are so lucky, but why the hell is matching panel not till the New Year?  It's a disgrace to keep these children waiting in care when they could be a loving home.

For the rest of us the wait continues!


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

In their wisdom my la have reduced their panels from 2 to 1 a month and consequently are fully booked for the rest of the year. My la had a reputation for placing children quickly, near on 100% placed within a year, dont see how they will be able to do that now. I know there is a new person in charge.


----------



## funnychic (Feb 2, 2012)

Snapdragon that's disgusting and it will all be about saving money, what about saving children from being in foster homes unnecessarily. 

At least you have a date and you have loads of time to prepare. 


Very best wishes x


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

Just got the panel date today, 7th Dec with intros early January so a bit better than expected.


----------



## funnychic (Feb 2, 2012)

That's brilliant Snapdragon. xx


----------



## Jules11 (Jun 21, 2011)

Snapdragon,    really pleased.  You have a wonderful few months shopping ahead.

No good news here.  We asked if we could attend a local matching event at the end of this month and our SW after many weeks of not replying advised that it was too soon for us to consider a matching event.  We have been told we need to be more patient,  we've only been waiting 2 months. 

I really am trying to be patient,  just would like to feel I have some control over the future.  I'm running through a roller coaster of emotions,  can't wait to be matched quickly one minute and terrified the phone will ring the next.  I know we should just get on with our lives but I'm so scared to make plans we can't change just in case it causes a delay in any potential match.  Had a dream that we were matched with a puppy.  I kept trying to tell them I didn't want a puppy but the SW kept saying don't worry it's a good match.    

DH is so laid back,  just says "don't worry it will happen when it is meant to" and "what will be will be".    Honestly we hardly ever argue but I could strangle him sometimes.  I wonder how many couples are driven to drink or divorce because of adoption .

Hope all of you waiting are coping well.  It must be wine o'clock now  

Jules


----------



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh Jules11 your post did make me laugh as we must be going through exactly the same thing with our husbands and having the same conversations.

The dream sounds very vivid and I can imagine how distressing it was, hopefully this time next year when we have our babies (hopefully) we can look back and laugh at things like that!


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

another one who hasn't heard a thing. not even a keeping in touch meeting   

cut the SW a bit of slack as it was school hols but you think she could have called, even if it was to say she was still looking


----------



## funnychic (Feb 2, 2012)

Never mind Katie you can be in our in limbo gang!  Have you phoned her?  If not do so tomorrow, what you got to lose?

Didn't realise just how hard this waiting could be, I feel lucky though as I have spoken to her twice about little one's who were not suitable but at least Iv'e had contact.  She is coming to see me 2nd Oct so hoping she might just come with good news.

keep you chin up xx


----------



## Loubieloo (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi guys, yep am another one who has no news.....
Just waiting and waiting... Our sw is good at keeping in contact mainly by text so we r lucky in that respect
Been waiting since June feels like a life time!!!  
Hey ho we all have to keep going and wen it happens it will be worth the wait!!! 
Chocolate and wine is helping me through too lol!! 
Just getting fed up of people asking the same question's all the time I no they mean well it's just horrible saying no nothing yet!!! Take care guys, hopefully we will all have some good news soon  Xx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

funnychic said:


> Never mind Katie you can be in our in limbo gang! Have you phoned her? If not do so tomorrow, what you got to lose?


mr c is going to phone her. i cant guarentee i wont lose my temper


----------

